# Miracle Babies



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

I wanted to start a new post with pictures of my babies as they grow. Some of you may have seen my thread about the kittens that needed their legs amputated due to the umbilical cords wrapped around the legs, and gangrene setting in. Miraculously, both kittens (at 4 and 5 days old) survived amputations. Today, I'm happy to say they turn one week old. I know they are far from being out of the woods just yet, but I think one week is a huge milestone, especially considering all they've already gone through in their short lives.
Picture 1: I started out with three babies (pictured at one day old), but sadly the tiniest one didn't make it more than a day. Her leg was so severely broken and she was about half the size of the other two, and not strong enough to hold on
Picture 2: Little boy at two days old
Picture 3: Little girly at two days old
Picture 4: My little girly today, at one week old
Picture 5: Little boy at one week old, unhappy about the milk he's having


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's unbelievable that they've gone through that much so soon. I haven't seen your first thread . . . where were these little ones born?


----------



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

October said:


> That's unbelievable that they've gone through that much so soon. I haven't seen your first thread . . . where were these little ones born?


I work at a vet's office, and a woman brought in six kittens that were born in her basement to a stray cat. All six were stuck together by their cords, and three of them had damaged legs. She took the three healthy ones back to the mom, but left these three with me. I guess she just didn't want to have to deal with surgery and round the clock care for babies that weren't even hers.


----------



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

hello world!


----------



## ptomas (Aug 22, 2011)

very cute, glad to hear two of them are doing well. I wish them/you the best in their recovery.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, they are so freaking cute! Bless you for looking after them, it's a good thing you're doing!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Awwww! Not fair! As I said before, I'd be perfectly willing to adopt them, now I REALLY want to! I love gray kitties!


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

You are an ANGEL for caring for these babies...Wishing them a speedy recovery and a long, healthy life!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

They are gorgeous. I'm so glad they made it through the surgeries


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

well done!


----------



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

Vivid dawn, Utah isn't THAT far from New Jersey  and thanks everyone! The girls eyes are almost completely open now, and the boy hasn't even started to open his yet. Strange? Today was a big growing day for both.. Boy gained .5oz and girl gained .7oz. I'm so proud


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

2,000+ miles is plenty far, when I only have $30 for gas ;p LOL

Are you gonna name them, or would that just make you more attached?
I was fostering some bottle-fed babies once (they were perfectly healthy, just too young to be away from mom), and I just called them "Big Boy" and "Little Boy"... the bigger one was more fluffy fur, than actual weight.


----------



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

The reason I haven't named them yet is because they were a few hours old when I got them. They had a very slim chance of surviving, so I told myself I wouldn't name them until/if they made it to two weeks. So, if they make it to Friday, I'll name them  Here is my cat Taz looking at "his" kittens. He loves them.. I think


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Ohh, so cute. Are they at your house or at the vet's office? How are you managing to do so much bottle feeding?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

It's cute that Taz has a handkerchief on his neck. My cats wouldn't have anything to do with that!

But yeah, you're such an angel for saving them. I didn't even know that could happen. That's sad. 

Keep us posted! :>


----------



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

They're at my house! It's been a crazy week and a half.. I feed them just about every two hours so I get barely any sleep. I'm a senior at college so i drive home when I have some time in between classes I drive home to feed them. It's been crazy, and I haven't had much of a social life since I got them, but they're worth that and so much more to me.
And yes taz loves his bandana. His favorite are his bow ties  He lets me do just about anything to him, he's super attached to me. I rescued him from the vet's office, too, when the man from the animal shelter brought him in to have him put down because he was a polydactyl. He was only 9 weeks old, and it was love at first sight


----------



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

They are precious. Thank you for all you have done for them!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

How could someone so naive think that a polydactyl cat should be put down?! I would love to have a thumb kitty. There are two at petsmart in the adoption center right now, sister and brother, and their cute little thumbs make me want to scoop them up and take them home. When they are laying together back to back, their black patches on their backs line up and they look like a rorschach painting. I keep praying they get taken together and not split up.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...glad to hear they are doing well!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

There's a polydactyl at my shelter. The only extra work they require (or at least she does), is checking the extra claw once a week. Hers grows really fast, and if we don't keep it clipped regularly, it starts growing into her pad.


----------



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

Yep, I have to keep an eye on the claw in between his paw and thumb, but it's a once or twice a month thing.. Not really that big of a deal, not worth putting a kitten to sleep over. Here is my little boy! He opened his eyes today.. finally!! Have any of you ever had this long in between eye openings? The girl opened hers three days ago. She is bigger than my boy, but she used to be smaller. She's developing way quicker than him.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

most polys have such a good nature that the extra clipping is nothing.. they are also helpfull, yeti was sure he was helping when I working on the kitchen cabinates this weekend. the work you are doing with these little kittens is great.


----------



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

2 weeks old!! :smiles We need names! I am absolutely awful at picking out girl names..


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

xnatalie said:


> 2 weeks old!! :smiles We need names! I am absolutely awful at picking out girl names..


 
The one on the right looks like a Troll doll with his hair sticking up like that! And the one on the left a bit like Kewpie doll.....

Kewpie and Troll?


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

The one on the right definitely reminds me of the long haired guinea pigs. My sister had a mohawk when she was born... my dad called her Lil' Mo for years. I think that one should be Lil' Mo as well lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Rodney for the Guinea pig in Dr. Doolittle (with Eddie Murphy). That's who the one looks like. LOL.


----------



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

Here they are! You can see how much of the boy's legs are missing in this one.. I decided to name the girl Luna. Still not sure about my little boy. Their cuteness overwhelms me


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Awwww, I can see his little stubbies! ^_^

By the way, I don't know how the climate is in NJ... if you have dry air, you may want to put lotion on the exposed skin of the stubs. Paizly's gets so dry and cracks to the point of bleeding sometimes. I guess I could use aloe jel - as natural as I can get (without the lidocaine and other junk in most "extra soothing" formulas).
I guess Jojoba or coconut oil could work, too. Anything natural, so that if/when they lick at it, it won't make them sick.

When she was a kitten I bought booties for premie babies, figuring that would keep the stubs protected, but they just kept sliding right off. Eventually I gave up trying to cover them, and it's kind of calloused over by now.


Edit: Ohhh, I like the name Luna! Maybe give the boy a name that means 'moon' or 'light' to match it. Or a shadow-ish type name to mix-match.


----------



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

Vivid Dawn said:


> Awwww, I can see his little stubbies! ^_^
> 
> By the way, I don't know how the climate is in NJ... if you have dry air, you may want to put lotion on the exposed skin of the stubs. Paizly's gets so dry and cracks to the point of bleeding sometimes. I guess I could use aloe jel - as natural as I can get (without the lidocaine and other junk in most "extra soothing" formulas).
> I guess Jojoba or coconut oil could work, too. Anything natural, so that if/when they lick at it, it won't make them sick.
> ...


Thanks! I didn't even think about the skin getting dry. Does she have any hair on her stubs? My kittens' stubs don't really have any hair on them, I guess from them constantly rubbing them when they walk


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Nope, no fur for about an inch or so.
The rear area of her belly is also practically bald, as it rubs on the carpet a lot while she scoots around too.

There's photos of her on the link in my signature, and you can see in them how the stub is and her 'bald' belly LOL

But hey, I think a little less fur isn't going to matter much to anybody who really loves a cat for the WHOLE cat. Heck, some people like Spynx cats! (I think they are the ugliest, creepiest things ever... and I want one! LOL)


----------

